# "The Last Days of Haute Cuisine: America's Culinary Revolution" by Patric Kuh



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Readers who couldn't get enough of "Kitchen Confidential," Anthony Bourdain's fly-in-the-soup look at the restaurant industry, will want to sink their teeth into this new book. Food writer and Paris-trained chef Patric Kuh chronicles the fascinating rise of the restaurant business, from the opening of Henri Soule's famed Le Pavillon in New York City to today's culinary landscape of trendy restaurants and celebrity chefs. Filled with rich history, previously untold anecdotes, and humorous insights, "The Last Days of Haute Cuisine" is a must for any food lover's kitchen bookshelf.

For reviews, excerpt and table of contents
www.amazon.com www.bn.com


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I spent about an hour in the book store reading, or rather, devouring, the pages. Couldn't put it down so I left the store, book-in-bag!  

Great read. Thanks Pooh.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Slowfoodman,

Aren't you currently reading this book?

Care to share your thoughts?


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

We meet again, Canadienne.

Yes, I am reading it now. As a food history enthusiast it is wonderful to have an authoratative look at the recent past, with names I know well, some I've even met. One can easlly get lost in the drudgery of arcane ancient food history. Interesting to read, but always a bit beyond reach. Kuh makes food history fun and fresh by looking at the stuff that has had an immediate efect on _us_.

Speaking of ancient, arcane history, I could share this with you. Patrick Martins, President of Slow Food USA, did his Master's Thesis on "The Politics of Medeival Food Sculpture". Wow. I told him he's lucky Slow Food existed, else he'd be unemployed.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hello KMF,

Canadienne (huh?!?)

I agree. Mr. Martins was extremely lucky!

BTW, did you see the thread on Medeival Cookery (on The Book Shelf)?


----------

